# 9 year old boy chokes out pitbull to save girl



## KenpoTex (Jan 6, 2009)

The kid used a sleeper/RNC/LVNR to choke out a pitbull.  
Great example of mindset by this young man, superior to most _adults_ in my opinion...
http://www.bakersfieldnow.com/news/local/37069754.html?video=YHI&t=a


----------



## morph4me (Jan 6, 2009)

That is a very brave kid, and I agree that he has a superior mindset. A story like that give me hope that the future is in good hands.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2009)

Right on, little dude!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2009)

Very brave kid. 
Too bad the owner hasn't come forward to claim his dog. But then I don't think I'd want charges pressed against me if that were my dog... but then again... I wouldn't *have* a dog as mean as that one. 

Glad it turned out okay, glad the girl and the dog will be alright as well.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 6, 2009)

I've thought about that before.  Could you put an animal out with a RNC?  I've played around with it a little bit wrestling with my brother's dog, but I never really tried for fear of hurting the animal.  Good to know that you actually can.  Not that I'd recommend it in a dog attack, but at least you have another technique.


----------



## crushing (Jan 6, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> I've thought about that before. Could you put an animal out with a RNC? I've played around with it a little bit wrestling with my brother's dog, but I never really tried for fear of hurting the animal. Good to know that you actually can. Not that I'd recommend it in a dog attack, but at least you have another technique.


 
I hadn't thought of that either.  If a dog is biting down on someone, I suppose smacking the top of it's head may cause the teeth to puncture or sink in further or cause a reaction to increase tearing of the flesh and such.  Maybe the same with kicking the dog? (which probably what I would have tried first)  I wonder if a dog knows it's being put to sleep?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2009)

That's too much! Risky, but what a brave kid!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 6, 2009)

The problem with putting the RNC on a dog is that it puts your throat and face near the mouth of the dog.  If you mess up or the dog slips the hold, you're a sitting duck.  Much better to improvise a weapon or kick the dog and attempt to keep some distance.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2009)

crushing said:


> I hadn't thought of that either.  If a dog is biting down on someone, I suppose smacking the top of it's head may cause the teeth to puncture or sink in further or cause a reaction to increase tearing of the flesh and such.  Maybe the same with kicking the dog? (which probably what I would have tried first)  I wonder if a dog knows it's being put to sleep?


Pretty much the same as if it were a human... restricting blood flow, difficulty in breathing, vision going grey and darker plus the strain on the neck muscles/vertebrae are contributing factors. The boy said the dog started relaxing when he put the hold on it, I think it was because the dog realized that it was in a bad way. 

The boy did well with that technique and was probably behind the dog when he executed the move. Safer for him as well.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 6, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> . The boy said the dog started relaxing when he put the hold on it, I think it was because the dog realized that it was in a bad way. .


 

The dog did this because it's a *dog*. Canine behavior requires _submission_ to a "hold" on the throat-it's part of how alphas demonstrate dominance. 

Kid's an "alpha dog" stud. :lfao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 6, 2009)

This right here is a shining, perfect example of the kind of child we need to get back to raising in this country.

Bravo-Zulu, kid.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 6, 2009)

Good boy.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 6, 2009)

I give the boy full points for having the presence of mind to do anything under this stress. Human panic can make these situations more desperate.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2009)

I am glad that he and the girl are safe now.  Let's hope that he never needs to use the RNC again.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 6, 2009)

Well done to that lad. I'd've probably not thought of doing that under the circumstances and would have tried more striking based techniques - that's despite knowing from experience that they simply don't work on an attacking dog. I belted a rottweiler with a (hollow) steel walking stick several times when it attacked my dog ... to absolutely zero effect .


----------



## Guardian (Jan 6, 2009)

Outstanding for this kid, way to go.  It was mentioned that the dog relaxed once the hold was put on and it had to do with the alpha analogy, that could be it, another view is that it's a good move from behind on a dog for the simple fact that they have alot of arteries/vains running through their neck and any amount of pressure put on will have a immediate effect from such a hold since they cannot defend like a human can against such a move especially with an enraged dog attacking takes on a whole new meaning.

I'm glad the little girl and other dog will be ok also.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 6, 2009)

Just amazing.


----------



## searcher (Jan 6, 2009)

Kids a stud.


----------



## allenjp (Jan 7, 2009)

Makes me glad my nine year old is in BJJ...he looks a lot like that kid, kinda skinny and timid looking. That kid deserves a medal. I probably would've just started screaming for help.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 7, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> I've thought about that before.  Could you put an animal out with a RNC?  I've played around with it a little bit wrestling with my brother's dog, but I never really tried for fear of hurting the animal.  Good to know that you actually can.  Not that I'd recommend it in a dog attack, but at least you have another technique.



Oh yeah, i've seen it happen.  The easiest way, actually, is if they have a collar, is to wrap your hand up in the collar, and twist.....though with some cheap collars the collar may break before the dog loses consciousness.  On tougher dogs, though, they'll have thicker collars otherwise they constantly are buying new ones.

Again, wrap the hand in the collar, twist, and push the dogs head toward the ground until he loses consciousness.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 7, 2009)

crushing said:


> I hadn't thought of that either.  If a dog is biting down on someone, I suppose smacking the top of it's head may cause the teeth to puncture or sink in further or cause a reaction to increase tearing of the flesh and such.  Maybe the same with kicking the dog? (which probably what I would have tried first)  I wonder if a dog knows it's being put to sleep?


 It depends on the temperament of the dog.....a weak dog, temperament wise, might disengage after a hard hit to the head.  A tough dog will only fight harder.  In a truly hard dog death or unconsciousness are your only bets.  I've trained dogs and have seen dogs that had to be choked unconscious while attacking another dog or the handler (Police K9's.)

Choking is actually a common response to extreme dog aggression by handlers.

Best way to break up a dog fight?  It takes two people.......each person grabs one of the dogs by both hind legs and drags them in a different direction like walking a wheel-barrel backwards.......here's the key, though, you have the jerk the dogs legs from side to side to keep them from getting balance on their front legs, otherwise the dog can turn around and bite you!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 8, 2009)

very cool story. I love how the instructor said he would have run

B


----------



## Zero (Jan 8, 2009)

Do we have a section or articles on animal attack defences?

I'm pro-dogs (and animals in general) so would hate to see or have to hurt one but sometimes it is just necessary.

My uncle was in the forces and I remember a long time ago he said they received training on dog attack/immobilising guard/attack dogs.  This is terrible but one of the techniques that he said was sure fire (but if faced with a large/muscular dog requires a strong guy - or real strong woman) is to grab the dog's front set of legs (one in each hand and preferably close to the paw) and pull outwards with full speed and strength.

The dog's muscular and ligament wiring are different to humans and they cannot stand strain on their legs being extended in this manner outwards and backwards from the body.  It effectively and immediately leaves you with a dead or irreparably crippled dog.

This can be performed when faced with a dog that has risen up or leapt at you such as when it's paws are on your chest or when you are under the dog - and can be used with either the front or the rear set of legs.  You should also have your chin close into chest sheltering as much of your throat/neck from bites.

Again, not something I condone at all, or am in favour of, it would be horrible, but this was one of the methods he explained to me.  I have grown up with large dogs and have of course always "rough-housed" with them and I think this technique would work and is not just BS.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2009)

Zero said:


> Do we have a section or articles on animal attack defences?
> 
> I'm pro-dogs (and animals in general) so would hate to see or have to hurt one but sometimes it is just necessary.
> 
> ...


 I don't like to hurt animals (or people) but I will in a heartbeat if the thing decides to hurt me. I will do what I must to restrain the animal, this can be as simple as holding it's neck at arms length against the ground. 
But my own mindset is a dog is a dog, cat is a cat, etc. but still they're just animals. Nice pets, wonderful companions, part of the family... but still just an animal. 
If they're hurting me or another person then I'll do what I have to do to stop them. And it won't bother me one bit.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 8, 2009)

Zero said:


> Do we have a section or articles on animal attack defences?


 
there have been quite a few threads on this topic over the years...


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2009)

What good quick thinking by the lad, I wouldn't have thought of that. I shall now though! Good thought though about it bringing your face closer to the dogs but I think in the case of a child their face is close anyway so they are in danger whatever. 
I've heard that about grabbing the dogs front legs and pulling apart, I'm not sure I could do it to a strong dog though. Depends how much strength would be needed but then again perhaps adrenaline would be enough? 
I wouldn't want to hurt any animal but as others have said you have to if it saves lives and theres no doubt dogs can kill.

A thread about defences against animlas would be good I think, these days we have so many large/potenially dangerous dogs being owned by people who shouldn't have them.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 8, 2009)

W.W.E.D.?

What
Would
Ender Wiggin
Do


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 8, 2009)

bushidomartialarts said:


> W.W.E.D.?
> 
> What
> Would
> ...


 
Drop a Dr. Device on the entire planet?


----------



## JWLuiza (Jan 8, 2009)

That kid deserves a steak and a beer.

Steak now. Beer in a few years.

That's completely full of WIN.


----------



## Only A Green Belt (Jan 20, 2009)

Good point, but Pit Bulls are known to hold on forever. It's just not in it's MO to let go and it probably won't until it's too late. Great job by a gutsy kid!



maunakumu said:


> The problem with putting the RNC on a dog is that it puts your throat and face near the mouth of the dog.  If you mess up or the dog slips the hold, you're a sitting duck.  Much better to improvise a weapon or kick the dog and attempt to keep some distance.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, I think both sides are right here--getting that close is a risk, but pit bulls tend to latch on and wait until the Jaws of Life are used to extract them from whatever they're biting. But...no animal is completely predictable!


----------



## redantstyle (Jan 21, 2009)

bet bjj class is no sweat now...


----------

